# Bouton Reset



## shekley (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire un Reset sur mon Powerbook  G4 (15 pouces FW 800), mais je ne trouve pas le bouton !
J'ai suivi le site de Apple en démontant le clavier pour trouver le bouton de réinitialisation et non plus rien trouvé.
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## tsss (10 Avril 2010)

Ouep, bha tu n'as surement pas regardé au bon endroit, sur le site de la pomme il est écrit pour les 15" firewire 800 :

"
Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'alimentation en appuyant et en relâchant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-Alimentation sur le clavier. Nappuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) lorsque vous utilisez cette combinaison de touches.
Patientez 5 secondes.
Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour redémarrer lordinateur.

"

source


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

question faussement naive

reset de quoi?


----------

